# new audio system/headunit in 03 maxima with navigation



## texasdragon (Nov 8, 2005)

I have a 2003 GLE, and I recently thought about putting a new headunit and audio system in the car. So, I went to a local car audio place to see what they had and what they could do. They took a look at the car and said they couldn't do anything without removing the navigation system. Is this true? Is it not possible to install a new headunit and new sound system without messing up the navigation? Thanks in advance


----------



## bugbite77 (Nov 10, 2005)

i dont believe you can use the stock navigation system with a new HU, the navigation is all inside your stock HU and the new HU will have to have navigation in it.


----------



## PathFinderDriver06 (Nov 16, 2005)

You cant do anything with your navigation, you have to take it off.


----------

